
Ruby Hoedown 2009 Wrap-Up - ivey
http://lylejohnson.name/blog/2009/08/31/ruby-hoedown-2009-wrap-up/
======
oliveoil
For me the blog displays as dark text on dark background (I have a pretty bad
laptop screen, perhaps it's ok on desktop lcds). And he is complaining about
the exact same thing done by someone else ;-)

It's a good summary though.

~~~
lylejohnson
The blog is sort of a light grey on black background, but your point is well-
taken. ;)

I think that Ben realized in the middle of his presentation that the text he
was showing up was illegible, even to those of us who were sitting up close.
It didn't really take anything away from what he was saying, it just got a
little frustrating after several slides in that color scheme.

------
oomkiller
Had a great time this year, only gripe was that hotel food was exorbitantly
expensive. The first talk on Cucumber/BDD moved really quick for 9AM, but it
was still informative and introduced me some new things.

